# Our current babas needing a home



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys, just a quick post on behalf of our new residents who are all looking for homes 

Cookie (tortie) and Biscuit (ginger) were found in a cardboard cat carrier in a hedge and taken in by an elderly lady as the carrier had practically melted away in the rain. She unfortunately was severley asthmatic and allergic to their fur but bless her she kept them for two weeks and landed herself in hospital before signing them over to rescue. They are absolutely wonderful, they are a pleasure to be around and love other cats, Biscuit especially is a wonderful cuddler, but will cover you in dribble :ciappa:

My special boy Eddie (white and black cowprint boy!) is the only one of Fayes kittens who is unreserved. For those of you who didn't catch my thread in Cat Chat, it was originally thought that he might have downs syndrome or some sort of brain damage, however he has developed really well and is slowly but surely catching up to his brothers and sisters!

Faye (long haired calico) was dumped outside of a charity shop and soon after, gave birth to her last ever litter, I think she has just been used for breeding and seems to have inhaled a lot of smoke. Her breathing has cleared up wonderfully, the vets have given her the ok but she does still snore! She does not like other cats at the minute but I think this is just because of her being protective of the kittens and I'm sure that most experienced owners would be able to introduce her successfully to their own kitty cats!

And last, but not least we have black & white Gem and her three B&W babies Cleo, Bumble and Didi who were born on August 9th. Gem was a stray and managed to convince a family to let her in, they had seen her around before and she seemed very anxious...little that they know that she would then pop out the three kittens on their living room carpet :laugh: but luckily they were very nice and cared for the mum and kittens for the first week before signing them over to us. Gem is only a young'un herself and has an absolutely wonderful personality. She is not overly interested in her kittens if it means she can have a fuss instead!



If any of you guys would be interested in adopting any of these little lovelies then please get in touch. They really are a lovely bunch and deserve the best owners, which is why I posted them on here  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont tempt me with Little Eddie, he is just sooo cute.

Hope they find homes soon.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Faye is gorgeous!!!! :001_wub: Wish I had the room for another, but we've only just got the balance here right, and I think three (plus me) in a smallish flat would be unfair on all concerned.

Hope they find their new slaves very soon


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lovely looking cats:001_wub:. sorry i can't help but at present there are 21 cats/kittens in my home - 7 of which will be needing their forever homes in the future. i'm sure they will find loving homes very soon


----------

